
Google power 'less than thought' as eBay starts boycott - gibsonf1
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article1940506.ece
======
lupin_sansei
"The data suggests that Google may be less powerful than people thought, at a
time when the search engine is seeking to widen its empire  and drawing fresh
criticism almost every day as a result of its perceived growing dominance."

Analogies to empires and the military are a little silly in the business
world. Businesses have very little legal power to force anything. The
customers and consumers have all the power when they choose to buy or not to
buy from a company.

------
plusbryan
It seems more to indicate that eBay's marketing department should be fired.
Come on, who really clicked those ads anyway?

